# Hello From Las Vegas, NV



## Mark Dalzell (May 27, 2005)

Hello,

I just found this forum link while perusing the NS forum. Looking forward to learning as much as I can while contributing as well.

Mark Dalzell / AudioScapes


----------



## José Herring (May 27, 2005)

Well Mark,

Gd8419765 65675119455b656d5a619.jpg  [email protected]þúÖ©?"  ü îôÆG3fc49fa1     @ÿú×©


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 28, 2005)

as a former Vegan, something that rarely happens in Vegas, (i did 7 years there)

welcome


----------



## Mark Dalzell (May 28, 2005)

Thanks all for the greets...

And to you Sharmy, betcha miss the 110* + summers (not to mention all the culture here as well :>). Way too hot too early.

Mark


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 28, 2005)

110?

how bout dressed in a tux heading to Ceasers for a gig in a car with no airconditioning at 117*, no way to be 8) in those conditions.


----------



## Mark Dalzell (May 28, 2005)

Very true. Been there and done that as well.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 28, 2005)

OK lets have some fun...sort of

how bout the 12 AM to 6 AM shift at the Union Plaza. I'm in a band which specializes in Kenny Rodgers, Engelbert Humperdink and Tom Jones tunes {this alone is bad enough}. Typical 3:30 am scene has the following in the lounge. Guy passed out in the corner, another guy with bloodstained headband standing on the bar demanding Santana. Two guys making out in the back of the lounge, and 2 people who just came in from what was then Yugoslavia asking for Willie Nelson, this qualifies as busy. I knew at that moment i would not be staying in Vegas for the rest of my career. 2 and half hours later at 6 am i walk out o5ac34a61     @ÿú[«©"  2 ·ìÉG459db381   [email protected]öú\«¸"i  <ïÉG5843db21 +http://home.arcor.de/polarbear/p-avatar.jpg   @ÿú]«©"  
 ÕñÉG


----------

